# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Your Favorite Rock Song To Jam To?

## Grandpa Markley

Personally I love the simple riff in Sunshine of Your Love by Cream. It's one that everybody instantly knows and enjoys. What is everybody's favorite?

----------


## Mike Snyder

Jessies'Girl- By Rick Springfield- hearthrob.

Yeah, I feel so dirty when they start talkin' cute.
I wanna tell her that I love her, but the point is prob'ly moot.

----------

Dan Krhla

----------


## tree

Crossroads.  One Way Out.  Thunderbird. What's So Funny 'bout Peace, Love and Understanding? Badge.  Statesboro Blues. Waitin For The Bus/Jesus Just Left Chicago.  

Not on mandolin, though.

----------


## AlanN

Not so fast there, tree. A banjo buddy did Crossroads on a solo record he did, had Sam Bush, Barry Mitterhoff, yours truly on it. It can be done...

----------


## tree

I heard Sammy play Crossroads on a radio broadcast, may have been Prairie Home Companion.  He did it kinda like Eric does it these days, which is a much different tempo/feel than the Cream version.  It's good - but that Cream version is the one that I jones for - sheer adrenaline.

I do love Sammy's cover of the Randy Newman song Mr. President (Have Pity On The Working Man).  I have messed with _that_ one on mandolin.  It's fun.

----------


## Ed Goist

Any song by Gov't Mule!

----------


## Paul Merlo

I like to give Johnny Cash's Big River a good run now and then.  Also, Ripple is one of those songs I know well enough that I can adapt it to whatever mood I might be in.  But really, some of my own spontaneous 'jams' are what I like to get going on when I'm inspired.

And a big +1 to Ed's mention of Gov't Mule.  They're one those bands that 'does it' for me every time I see them live or throw on a bootleg.  I've got a killer acoustic set from back when Woody was still alive and wailing on his mandolin to John The Revelator that makes me wonder where they'd be now if he was still with us.  I've never really tried to translate the Mule to my mandolin, but I'm thinkin' that Soulshine might be in order tonight since we're talking about them.

----------


## Denny Gies

Does the Eagles "Lyin' Eyes" qualify?

----------


## Bob Kirkland

"All Along the Watchtower" and "Moondance" are two of my favorite jammers.  Also "Bertha",  "Sugaree" and "Tangled up in Blue" (the 20 minute version with a break or two between every verse).

----------


## zombywoof

It runs all over the place.  One day it might be the Easybeat's "Friday on My Mind" and the next Mitch Ryder's "Devil with a Blue Dress" medley.  Really depends on who hanging out.  Tunes that show up alot though and I love to play on several instruments:

"Mercury Blues" - Dave Lindley
"I Can't be Satisfied" - Muddy Waters  
"Promised Land" - Chuck Berry

----------


## swain

Crocodile Rock
Stairway to Heaven
Whiter Shade of Pale


swain

----------


## rico mando

lately its  been "Detriot rock city" by kiss

----------


## Markus

Dead Flowers, Big River, If only you were lonely (Westerberg) are all a lot of fun to play acoustically. Among many others ....

----------


## swampstomper

Wild Thing. "Crossroads" is blues, it was Creamified, then brought back to blues by Clapton. No, the Eagles do not count as rock and roll.

----------


## Keith Witty

Love Alive- Heart, awesome song.

----------


## Rob Norton

One of my favorites for electric four-string, is "Let Me Outta Here," by Leslie West. 




If you play it in Dm, it really falls perfectly on the instrument.

The CD it's on, "Guitar Speak," is has several killer guitar instrumentals -- Randy California, Alvin Lee, etc..

----------


## mandopops

I have Comcast for my cable. Up in the 700 channels are about 20 stations each featuring a different Music Genre. They'll play tunes with pix on the screen and little trivia info. I keep my Amp on the coffee table so I'll plug in one of my Electrics and put on the Blues channel and play along for a while. It could come up as a Chicago Blues, or Jump blues, or Funk, Acoustic, etc. Just keeps changing. It's quite fun. Never know what will come next. Could be jammin' w/ Little Walter one second then Bobby Bland or Brownie McGee the next.

----------


## Ed Goist

> I have Comcast for my cable. Up in the 700 channels are about 20 stations each featuring a different Music Genre. They'll play tunes with pix on the screen and little trivia info. I keep my Amp on the coffee table so I'll plug in one of my Electrics and put on the Blues channel and play along for a while. It could come up as a Chicago Blues, or Jump blues, or Funk, Acoustic, etc. Just keeps changing. It's quite fun. Never know what will come next. Could be jammin' w/ Little Walter one second then Bobby Bland or Brownie McGee the next.


Great idea!
I have _"Music Choice"_ also on my cable system, and Bobby Bland is on the Blues channel right now!

----------


## Larry R

Supernought by Black Sabbath
 Burning Ring Of Fire by Social Distortion
 Ziggy Stardust by the Spiders From Mars

----------


## Ed Goist

> Supernought by Black Sabbath
>  Burning Ring Of Fire by Social Distortion
>  Ziggy Stardust by the Spiders From Mars


Larry; I find myself wishing we lived closer so we could jam!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Big Rig

Back a few years when I had a guitarist I would jam with every Wednesday "Little Wing" hands down was my favorite.  We used to jam on that for 15-20 minutes.

----------


## Ben Cooper

Times Like These, Like a Hurricane, Battle of Evermore, Dead Flowers, Let It Bleed, Ring of Fire (Johnny Cash, Haven't tried Social D yet).  I am  newbie and am learning more and more...

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Eric C.

Hurricane, Levon Helm is a fun tune to jam to.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Markus

My bandmate has been on a Tom Waits kick recently. It ain't 4/4 rock, but Jockey Full of Bourbon is fun as heck.

As has been Nadine by Chuck Berry and Checkin' on My Baby by Howling Wolf.

So many fun songs, so little time.

----------


## Ben Cooper

I also think I want to learn "Bad Liver and a Broken Heart".   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ben Cooper

Hey, How about Baba O'Reilly?  (The Who)

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Barry Wilson

yer so bad, tom petty... i like a lot of petty stuff. have a cigar by pink floyd is one of my favs too on mando, lunatic on the grass... I adapt folk and southern rock stuff to mandolin.. know very little bluegrass or old timey stuff really. does band of heathens qualify? jackson station is too much fun

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Ed Goist

> ...snip... tom petty... i like a lot of petty stuff. ...snip...


_"Mary Jane's Last Dance"_ ... Oh yea...Killer jam!
Verse: Am (played h5-2-0-0)-G-D-Am
Chorus: Em-A-Em7-A7-G
Solo out of the Am pentatonic scale: (use notes A C D E G)
Sweet!  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Ben Cooper

----------


## Ben Cooper

> have a cigar by pink floyd is one of my favs too on mando, lunatic on the grass...


Very Cool!

----------


## Ben Cooper

> _"Mary Jane's Last Dance"_ ... Oh yea...Killer jam!
> Verse: Am (played h5-2-0-0)-G-D-Am
> Chorus: Em-A-Em7-A7-G
> Solo out of the Am pentatonic scale: (use notes A C D E G)
> Sweet!


Sounds Good!

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Richard J

Rag Mama Rag, from the Band

----------

Ben Cooper, 

Ed Goist

----------


## Paul Merlo

> Sounds Good!


I love Tom Petty.  I love "Time To Move On" from Wildflowers.

Here's a version of Mary Jane's Last Dance w/ yours truly on mando:
http://archive.org/details/thesquareboys2012-03-24 
(play the first track, I'm not on the rest of the set tho)

----------

Ben Cooper, 

Ed Goist

----------


## Ed Goist

Nice job Paul. Sounds great!

----------

Paul Merlo

----------


## Eric C.

Tree Top Flyer. What a cool tune to just jam on. I'm not a huge fan of jam tunes (I can't stand when songs just go on-and-on-and-on so people can "just jam", but that song is just fun.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## sgrexa

Lately, Floyd's "Another Brick in the Wall" Part 1 and 2 is a cool exercise in Dm using some interesting right hand technique to emulate that lovely delay David uses.

Sean

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

New Day Yesterday - Jethro Tull

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Ed Goist

Love Jethro Tull! Eddie, thanks again for your tab of _Aqualung_. Awesome stuff.
Are you going to Jim's Camp next week? I'll be missing it this year as I've now got two music projects I'm involved in and my son is coming home on leave from the Navy next week. I'll sure miss the experience though, especially the jamming!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## dcoventry

www.rukind.com has a fairly complete set of Grateful Dead tabs and is a great resource. 

Samson and Delilah was built for mando, Cumberland Blues is a country swing tune, Black Peter is a GREAT blues tune, Brown-eyed Women, Big Railroad Blues, and Candyman is just a killer tune.

Go look for yourselves and get to it. The GD were an acidified bluegrass band at their core.

----------

Ben Cooper, 

Ed Goist, 

kevbuch

----------


## goose 2

My picking buddies will jam on Little Wing by Jimi for half am hour sometimes. Great song to pick on all the bluegrass insteents

----------

Ben Cooper, 

Ed Goist

----------


## Mike Snyder

White Bird - It's a Beautiful Day

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Pasha Alden

Any song by Dire Straight, or Led Zepelin!

----------

Ben Cooper, 

Steve Zawacki

----------


## Ed Goist

_"Going to California"_ is great fun to play (mando, octave, and GDAE tenor guitar):
G D G D G D (play single notes out of chords)
F-G-D X2 (play full chords, faster tempo)
G D G D G D (play single notes out of chords)
Dm A7 A Dm A7 A (play single notes out of chords)
repeat

I'd love to play some Dire Straits / Mark Knopfler but almost all that stuff is above my pay grade.  :Redface:   :Smile:

----------

Ben Cooper

----------


## Paul Brett

The Violent Femmes, Blister in the Sun.

----------


## Carleton Page

I like playing Opheila by the band. Gibson brothers did a cool version of it.

----------

Barry Wilson

----------


## fernmando

Rush- "Subdivisions", King Crimson- "In The Wake Of Poseidon", Led Zeppelin- "The Ocean", Led Zeppelin- "The Wanton Song".

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Ben Cooper

> i like playing opheila by the band. Gibson brothers did a cool version of it.


yessah!!!

----------


## Barry Wilson

at yesterdays gig with the house band the female vocalist asked if I could learn battle of evermore... I think I like hearts version best. it is a fun tune to jam.. just started today

----------


## mandocrucian

When you tend to play your mando instruments (acoustic, 8-string electric, 5-string electric, mandola etc. whatever) as if they were (and function as) alternately tuned electric guitars, playing rock and blues stuff is the _norm_, not the aberration/exception.

I like doing power trio stuff, especially when I don't have to sing as well.  That said, surfing on a Grateful Dead shuffle with a fuller lineup is always nice. Or Fairport Convention, or (Peter Greene) Fleetwood Mac, or Santana, or Commander Cody's Lost Planet Airmen or QMS/Copperhead. _Whose guitar style do you feel like trying to channel today?_ - Thompson, Garcia, Trower, SRV, Jimi, BB, Fripp, electric Clarence, Cooder, Lindley.....

Once you break though the _"play mandolin like a mandolin"_  glass ceiling mindset, *you'll feel like Prof. Moriarty unchained!*



(Ironically, these days I spend most of my practice time learning that electric guitar stuff on flute, with the aim of pulling it out of its belt scabbard and taking second rides on the tunes.)

----------

Barry Wilson, 

Ed Goist

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Thank's for reminding me, Ed 

- A Q U A L U N G   !!!!!!!!! by Jethro Tull

I'm skipping Jim's camp this year too, I blew my wifey credits on the Mandolin Symposium...

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## jaycat

Van Morrison -- And It Stoned Me, Tupelo Honey, Crazy Love, Domino  . . .

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Ronny Stecher

I love to mess with my own version of this song...

Let It Be Gone (originally by the Grease Band, covered by Rich Robinson of the Black Crowes)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YiCCkn1Z3E

----------


## Barry Wilson

I just figured out a rockish tune last night I am going to play this weekend at the pub. Bon Jovi wanted dead or alive. I am thinking the OM

----------

Ben Cooper, 

Ed Goist

----------


## Ed Goist

Oh yea, Barry...Rock On!
The crowd will go nuts!

----------

Barry Wilson

----------


## Ben Cooper

Just learned Pink Floyd's "Brain Damage" from Dark Side of the Moon.  Sounds really great on the mandolin!

----------


## AquillaWindsong

"Battle of Evermore" by Led Zeppelin   :Smile: ~*

----------

Ben Cooper, 

MaggieMae

----------


## Yunko

Theme From an Imaginary Western, Most anything by Widespread Panic lately  :Cool:

----------


## Steve Zawacki

Dire Strait's "Sultans of Swing" works for me

----------

Ben Cooper

----------


## jaycat

> Theme From an Imaginary Western . . .


Wow, thanks for reminding me of that tune. I just listened to it; probably hadn't heard it for 30 years.

Maybe I'll work on Deserted Cities of the Heart . . .

----------


## Paul Merlo

> ...Most anything by Widespread Panic lately


Absolutely!  I've got Driving Song pretty much figured out, and love to cross-pick Mikey's part in Pilgrims too.  
I've been meaning to post a video of a Driving > Pilgrims > Driving sandwich, but just haven't got around to it.

----------


## homermando

Kashmir by Led Zeppelin. Put your first finger on the second fret of the G string and your pinky on the fifth fret of the E string and let the open D and A strings ring as you move the pattern up one fret at a time,(except for the last interval, which is two frets). Synch up with John Bonham and ROCK!

----------

AquillaWindsong, 

Barry Wilson, 

Ben Cooper

----------


## Yunko

I think that's a Jack Bruce-written song- gives me chills.  Love Lesley West.

----------


## Ben Cooper

After a nice jam in the "man cave" this weekend, my guitar player and I have decided to do an acoustic version of the first 6 or seven tracks from Pink Floyd's The Wall.  Now THAT is going to be fun!

----------


## Barry Wilson

My newest is playing ozzy; mamma I'm coming home on the mandocello. in C though. nowadays I transpose stuff to an easier key to sing hehe. I am a huge pink floyd fan. hope to hear some audio clips

and yes wanted dead or alive on the OM works great. other than the one little lick I find it easier to play than on guitar.

----------

Ben Cooper

----------


## Ben Cooper

Hmmm, haven't tried any Ozzy or Sabbath yet....

----------


## Barry Wilson

Just found a couple more tunes for the OM I am having fun with. Doobie brothers... Spirit and Black water... I am backing up an artist this weekend and I get to close the night "solo" (the bass player is going to accompany me) and those 2 have just been added. fun songs as the key fits very well to the OM. I play the intro to spirit slightly different since I am not able to use a drop D tuning like guitar but it works well enough to know what the song is hehe

----------

Ben Cooper

----------


## bigskygirl

Walk Away by The James Gang and tho' its not really a rock song Life of Illusion sounds good with the "e" string tuned to "d"

----------

Ben Cooper

----------


## Ben Cooper

Stuck in the Middle With You  by Stealers Wheel.  Didn't see it here bfore and I just started Jamming on it.  Have sung it for a years in bands, but never played it.  Sounds cool on mandolin.  Now to teach the wife and we can play it toether!

----------


## CSIMelissa

Well, I'm still in the learning process BUT I love playing REM's Hairshirt and Losing My Religion (though I need improvement on LMR).  Hope to learn more of their songs too.

----------

Ben Cooper

----------


## CSIMelissa

> Stuck in the Middle With You  by Stealers Wheel.  Didn't see it here bfore and I just started Jamming on it.  Have sung it for a years in bands, but never played it.  Sounds cool on mandolin.  Now to teach the wife and we can play it toether!


That would be a good one. Love that song.

----------

Ben Cooper

----------


## PaulBills

"I also think I want to learn "Bad Liver and a Broken Heart"."

That sounds like a great song title!

----------

Ben Cooper

----------


## Ben Cooper

> "I also think I want to learn "Bad Liver and a Broken Heart"."
> 
> That sounds like a great song title!


It is a really fun song to play!

----------


## PaulBills

> It is a really fun song to play!


Is there a tab for it online anywhere, d'you know?

----------

Ben Cooper

----------


## LongBlackVeil

haha, one of the first songs i learned to play when i got my mandolin was tuesdays gone with the wind lynyrd skynyrd. cant say ive jammed along to the song, but i thought it sounded pretty cool

----------


## Ben Cooper

> Is there a tab for it online anywhere, d'you know?


I just found the chords and figured out the intro so I don't have tab for it.  Not sure if its out there for mabdolin or not.  I use the Amazing Slow Downer app to help me be able to hear the parts and practice them.

----------


## Ben Cooper

Not "Hard Rock", but I also want to learn "I'm Alright" from Caddyshack (Kenny Loggins).  Just not sure about the D7sus2 and the D6sus2.  Don't know how the heck to do those on Mandolin yet!   :Smile:

----------


## tkdboyd

> Hmmm, haven't tried any Ozzy or Sabbath yet....


Paranoid is a lot of fun to play on the mandolin.

----------

Ben Cooper

----------


## lukmanohnz

Europa (Earth's Cry, Heaven's Smile) by Santana

----------

Ben Cooper

----------


## Maczart

I like 'High Flyin' Bird' by Zephyr. It's a nice bluesy tune that gives everyone a chance to 'stretch out'.

----------

Ben Cooper

----------

